# XBOX 360 Controller verbindet sich nicht mit PC



## pr1nz1p (12. Januar 2014)

Moin,

ich habe eine kleine Frage. Gestern habe ich einen XBOX 360 Controller an meinen PC angeschlossen. Erst die Treiber von der Microsoftseite installiert, dann so vorgegangen, wie von Microsoft beschrieben. Heute wollte ich ihn nochmal anschließen. 
Leider verbindet er sich nicht. 
Ich habe, wie beschrieben, erst den Knopf auf dem Wireless Adapter, der in den USBport kommt, gedrückt, und dann den vom XBOX Controller. Leider hat der Controller sich nur nur einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde verbunden, der Adapter schaltete sich dann sofort aus, und im Endeffekt war der Controller nicht verbunden. Merkwürdigerweise hat gestern ja alles funktioniert, deshalb frage ich mich jetzt, woran das liegen könnte.

Hat jemand ähnliches erlebt oder eine Idee?

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Falcon (12. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich brauchst Du keine Treiber extra installieren. Die lädt sich Windows automatisch von Windows Update.
Probier einfach mal zuerst den Knopf am Controller zu drücken. Im Prinzip hast Du sonst nichts falsch gemacht. Eventuell sind die Batterien/Akkus schwach!? Den Empfänger evtl. auch mal an einem anderen USB Port probieren. Bei einem aktuellen Mainboard mal an einem USB2.0 statt 3.0 ausprobieren.


----------



## Panther1909 (12. Januar 2014)

Falcon schrieb:


> Eigentlich brauchst Du keine Treiber extra installieren. Die lädt sich Windows automatisch von Windows Update.
> Probier einfach mal zuerst den Knopf am Controller zu drücken. Im Prinzip hast Du sonst nichts falsch gemacht. Eventuell sind die Batterien/Akkus schwach!? Den Empfänger evtl. auch mal an einem anderen USB Port probieren. Bei einem aktuellen Mainboard mal an einem USB2.0 statt 3.0 ausprobieren.



Funktioniert wunderbar an USB 3.0. Ich tippe auch auf die Batterien.


----------



## Chanks (12. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte neulich mal nen ähnliches Phänomen. 

Aktualisiere mal manuell die Treiber, indem du sie von den Windows Treibern auswählst. Bekommst du das hin, oder brauchst du ne exakte Anleitung?


----------



## Nobody2512 (14. Januar 2014)

Bei mir verbindet er sich auch nicht, wenn er fast leer ist.


----------



## pr1nz1p (15. Januar 2014)

Chanks schrieb:


> Ich hatte neulich mal nen ähnliches Phänomen.
> 
> Aktualisiere mal manuell die Treiber, indem du sie von den Windows Treibern auswählst. Bekommst du das hin, oder brauchst du ne exakte Anleitung?


 


Danke schon mal! Ein paar Tipps zu den Treibern wären nett  andere Ports hab ich schon ausprobiert, ich probier's heute Nachmittag nochmal mit vollem Akku...


----------



## pr1nz1p (16. Januar 2014)

Geht immer noch nicht. Auch nicht mit vollem Akku. Hatte das Programm Motioninjoy installiert, und mit diesem wurden auch Treiber für Motioninjoy USB Geräte (?) installiert, kann es sein, dass der Controller deshalb nicht erkannt wird? Leider hat die Deinstallation von Motioninjoy auch zu nix geführt, gibts ne Möglichkeit, die Treiber manuell zu entfernen? Bin jetzt echt ratlos.. :/


----------

